# Xmas Cuttings



## phildupreez (2 mo ago)

Does anyone here do some Xmas cutting?
A couple of years ago I decided to cut some stuff for the kids & grandkids.

Also some small stuff for us as we are past the stage of xmas-trees.

I started off with reindeer, which was a free pattern made for band saws, but was also do-able on a scroll saw.
It is a Sue Mei pattern I think .........

Here are Beech and Ash.

These are the Beech offcuts which can also be used.









Beech Reindeer








Ash offcut








Ash Reindeer








I also did a number Xmas trees as serviette holders.
Last year was a small buck holder.

This year a larger Reindeer and some smaller items to hang.

The pattern is glued to some 3mm MDF or hardboard.
These are then cut out giving me templates to use again. Easy draw and cut.









This is current year serviette holder.
It is crappy SA Pine with some Beech veneer glued on.
The cutting and drilling lifted some veneer, therefore the dark spot where it was superglued.








I will finish cutting and then post a pic.

Phil


----------



## phildupreez (2 mo ago)

Forgot this pic ...................

Cutting blanks


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I like making Christmas characters. I used to carve Santa clauses but got board with that.Took too long.So went into small elf’s with Rudolf reindeer characters. I also added a Christmas mouse. Good Luck and merry Christmas 
G


----------



## phildupreez (2 mo ago)

That is very nice.
You have more patience than what I have.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Ya I might have extra patience but you have a scroll saw and I don’t. 
Good Luck


----------



## phildupreez (2 mo ago)

Unknowncraftsman said:


> Ya I might have extra patience but you have a scroll saw and I don’t.
> Good Luck


Buy one.
Go on, you know you want one


----------



## phildupreez (2 mo ago)

Here are completed items.

They were sealed using Wooddoc-5 interior, 2 coats.








They are ready for the lunch table.












We should get to 36c today, no sign of rain


----------

